# Good planer?



## nitehorse (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi,


I have been looking to buy a small planer, as a hobby. The Grizzly G0815 looks interesting as does the DW735. I anticipate planing various rough cut wood, oak, black walnut, cherry, ash, etc. (from my own woodlot)
Being a new woodworker there are some functions I don't quite understand and if they are good, bad or worth it. The G0815 and DW735 beds stays stationary and the cutter moves. There are helix cutters for the DW but not G0815 and as of now I don't know if there are carbide blades available for the 815. The 735 is 2hp the 815 3hp. The 735 has two cutter head speeds and the 815 has two feed rate speeds. I can't find any reviews on the 815 and the 735 reviews are all over the place. And the cost is quite different and I still have to get a bandsaw :crying2robably the G0513X2BF for resaw and it seems to have good features especially the auto brake.
I have looked at the Cutech's but hard to find a lot of reviews.


Thanks in advance for help and replies.


----------



## PA WOODCHUCK (Feb 11, 2018)

I have an old Ridgid, but after reading others here the DeWalt DW735 is the choice most would want.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/forum.php#/topics/194241


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

In the world of 12-13" planers the 735 is in a class all it's own. It really is the best IMO. You can upgrade to a helical head too.


----------



## RamblinReck (Mar 3, 2017)

I am also shopping for a planer for reasons similar to nitehorse.

The DW735 reviews I have been reading consistently show it as the number 1 planer. But then they say the blades on the DW735 do not last and require frequent replacement. The blades cannot be sharpened requiring new blades to be purchased. Have users of the DW 735 found this to be true? Is the DW735 still considered the best planer for a weekend woodworker?

At this point in my search the Makita 2012 is my first choice. It is lighter than the DW735 so easier to move around a small shop, quieter so will not disturb family, and blades last longer. Am I missing a key DW feature? Comments? Recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Because the Dewalt’s popularity aftermarket blades are available so I would think you could get longer lasting blades.

I myself, use a Makita 2012. The blades seem to last a long time. It my be lighter then the Dewalt, but picking it up and moving it around gets old just the same; I made a cart for mine. Haven’t been around the Dewalt to compare noise level (or blade wear) but I always use hearing protection when using most power tools.

I sometimes get snipe with the Makita, but I’ve learned to deal with it.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## nitehorse (Feb 4, 2018)

*Sop Fox 1742S*



Help! 
I need to decide which planer to buy. The Grizzly G0453Z or the Shop Fox 1742S.Both have spiral cutters and they look almost identical. The 1742S has serratedsteel infeed and knurled outfeed rollers which may or may not leave marks. Ibelieve the G0453Z are both rubber over steel. The shop fox has a two yearwarranty. All else aside I can get the SF for about $115 lower but I certainlydo not consider that a deal maker. 
The SF is at my local hardware and the Grizzly still has to ship, which beingpessimistic, may get damaged in transit might happen. My biggest concern is Ihave no knowledge of what to expect from the customer service at shop fox.


Thanks
Jim


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Too bad the Grizzly store in Muncie, PA closed.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A planer is mostly just a big hunk of iron. Getting damaged in transit is not likely. However, even it it is damaged then either the shipping company or carrying company are responsible.

Why do you expect to need customer service. George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

nitehorse said:


> Help!
> I need to decide which planer to buy. The Grizzly G0453Z or the Shop Fox 1742S.Both have spiral cutters and they look almost identical. The 1742S has serratedsteel infeed and knurled outfeed rollers which may or may not leave marks. Ibelieve the G0453Z are both rubber over steel. The shop fox has a two yearwarranty. All else aside I can get the SF for about $115 lower but I certainlydo not consider that a deal maker.
> The SF is at my local hardware and the Grizzly still has to ship, which beingpessimistic, may get damaged in transit might happen. My biggest concern is* Ihave no knowledge of what to expect from the customer service at shop fox. *
> Thanks
> Jim


Shop Fox is an upgraded Grizzly as far as I can tell. I think they are made in the same factory, on the same assembly line with different decals, paint and maybe some added features... I could be wrong. The distributor is:
https://www.woodstockint.com/brands/shop-fox
Shop Fox tools are listed in the Grizzly catalogues as well.
http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=(Shop+AND+Fox)+OR+(Shop+OR+Fox)

and a discussion here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/shopfox-vs-grizzly-24086/


https://www.woodstockint.com/products/W1742S








You can not fret about the possibility of "potential" damage during shipment. Burn that bridge after you cross it. :vs_OMG:

I would be happy to own either one. :smile2:


----------

